# Round 1- Game 5: Heat @ Celtics (4/27 7:00PM)



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

*Tuesday, April 27th, 2010 | 7:00 pm | TV: NBAtv/Sun Sports*








*@*









*Probable Starting Lineups*

[url=http://www.nba.com/playerfile/dwyane_wade/index.html?nav=page][/url]

​


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

Seeing the Bucks/Hawks series tied at 2 has me wondering what could have been. We just had to end the season playing the horrible Nets. Too bad we rested JO for that game. He could have single-handedly lost us that game.


----------



## BlackNRed (Feb 9, 2005)

Can't believe they're putting this game on NBATV. What the fack.


----------



## myst (Feb 22, 2006)

Wade2Bease said:


> Seeing the Bucks/Hawks series tied at 2 has me wondering what could have been. We just had to end the season playing the horrible Nets. Too bad we rested JO for that game. He could have single-handedly lost us that game.


Our series could be 2-2 right now if Wade hits that 3 at the end of game 3. And if JO played like he normally does we would be up 3-1 right now.


----------



## Adam (Jan 28, 2003)

I seriously think that if we win tonight we're winning this series but this is probably going to be the least winnable game.


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

I definitely think it'll go 7 if we win tonight. And if it does, then ALL the pressure would be on the Celtics at that point. 

But winning tonight will be very, very hard. I expect them to trap and double Wade a lot like they did at the end of the 4th in game 4 and force our role players to step up and hit shots.


----------



## PoetLaureate (Feb 8, 2009)

If we win tonight, the pressure is on the Celtics here on out. Game 6 will be insane and game 7 speaks for itself. However, I am expecting nothing out of this game. I might have to make some sort of sacrifice if we pull out a miracle and win.


----------



## Ben (Nov 7, 2006)

Hmm. I've put money on us tonight, so hopefully we can grab the win. I just can't see it happening though.


----------



## Smithian (Apr 3, 2006)

Who's willing?


----------



## myst (Feb 22, 2006)

> Jermaine O'Neal's confidence is so low right now that he went out to dinner after the Heat's win over the Celtics on Sunday -- in public, in a restaurant -- and it almost amounted to an act of bravery.
> 
> It isn't easy for a man 6-11 to hide. He half-expected the aim of cold stares or catcalls, if not cutlery.
> 
> ...


That's surprising


----------



## Ben (Nov 7, 2006)

Lol, I was hoping it'd say he got absolutely slaughtered, so he comes back determined.


----------



## Wade County (Jun 22, 2003)

Massive game. Agreed that if we can take Game 5, this ones going 7.

Gonna need somebody to step up other than Wade, cause you can bet ur *** he isnt going for 46 again.


----------



## Ben (Nov 7, 2006)

If anyone needs links I have a very HQ one, but you'll have to take 2 mins out to download the program it uses to play online. More than worth it though.


----------



## Adam (Jan 28, 2003)

We're pretty much all watching this on our computers so let's fill this thread up. Could be the last game of the season.


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

Adam said:


> We're pretty much all watching this on our computers so let's fill this thread up. Could be the last game of the season.


Lets do this! :clap:


----------



## Adam (Jan 28, 2003)

Tipoff finally.


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

JO hits his 1st shot 

Mike going with the Chris Bosh hairstyle.


----------



## Adam (Jan 28, 2003)

JO made a shot! The end must be near?


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

nice offensive rebound by Mike


----------



## myst (Feb 22, 2006)

WTF beas, just go with an afro or shave it off


----------



## Adam (Jan 28, 2003)

Oh dear lord, we have Tommy freaking Heinsohn calling this on NBATV. God help us.


----------



## Ben (Nov 7, 2006)

What's going on with the hair? Haven't had a close up yet. 

Lets make this thread go to 20 pages, on 50 posts a page...........we can do it.


----------



## myst (Feb 22, 2006)

Wade guarding Rondo all game? I hope he has 4th quarter energy


----------



## Adam (Jan 28, 2003)

Why all these postups for everyone besides Beasley? The guy is our 2nd leading scorer and at 48%. Get him the damn ball already.


----------



## Ben (Nov 7, 2006)

Bease with a nice assist to Arroyo


----------



## Adam (Jan 28, 2003)

Beasley looks like the black cabbage patch kid with his hair.


----------



## Ben (Nov 7, 2006)

Ffs Bease


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

C's trying to force Allen the ball in the paint on Arroyo. I feel more comfortable with that then Allen on the 3pt line.


----------



## Ben (Nov 7, 2006)

Is it me or have we just been playing stupid defence on Allen all series? We seem to fall for EVERY pumpfake.


----------



## Adam (Jan 28, 2003)

I don't know if I can deal with 48 minutes of Tommy Heinsohn. This is such bull****.


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

Arroyo hits again!


----------



## PoetLaureate (Feb 8, 2009)

Game has been on mute since the opening tip, trust me its better this way.


----------



## Ben (Nov 7, 2006)

What the **** was that by Pierce then? He literally launched it at the backboard


----------



## myst (Feb 22, 2006)

JO is still cold, wtf man


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

nice layup by Wade.


----------



## Adam (Jan 28, 2003)

Damn, the refs are actually making calls against Boston in Boston. This is a rarity.


----------



## Ben (Nov 7, 2006)

Can we just play Magloire/Joel for 48 minutes?


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

Wade hits again


----------



## BlackNRed (Feb 9, 2005)

Come the fack on Jermaine.


----------



## myst (Feb 22, 2006)

Adam said:


> I don't know if I can deal with 48 minutes of Tommy Heinsohn. This is such bull****.


Two options, play a drinking game or turn on some music


----------



## Adam (Jan 28, 2003)

I absolutely love Beasley on Perk. Beas is closer to being a 5 than a 3.


----------



## Ben (Nov 7, 2006)

Wade just buried a tough shot


----------



## PoetLaureate (Feb 8, 2009)

Oh Beasley


----------



## Ben (Nov 7, 2006)

Adam said:


> I absolutely love Beasley on Perk. Beas is closer to being a 5 than a 3.


He's getting dominated offensively though, Perk has swatted both his shots.


----------



## BlackNRed (Feb 9, 2005)

Adam said:


> Damn, the refs are actually making calls against Boston in Boston. This is a rarity.


It won't last.


----------



## Adam (Jan 28, 2003)

7 minutes in and Boston hasn't shot a free throw. I'm kind of scared that they're going to be due for a ridiculous amount of makeup calls later on and this game is close as it is.


----------



## PoetLaureate (Feb 8, 2009)

Perkins just dominates our guys, good lord


----------



## Adam (Jan 28, 2003)

FX™ said:


> He's getting dominated offensively though, Perk has swatted both his shots.


That's ok, it will average out. I'd rather get some shots up than run down into shot clock violations and bad offense that feeds the C's.


----------



## Adam (Jan 28, 2003)

Beasley makes the dumbest mistakes goddamnit.


----------



## Ben (Nov 7, 2006)

Once again ffs Bease...


----------



## Ben (Nov 7, 2006)

Dont let Pierce become open for a 3


----------



## PoetLaureate (Feb 8, 2009)

Bease is shook after those 2 rejections


----------



## BlackNRed (Feb 9, 2005)

Beasley you suck.


----------



## Adam (Jan 28, 2003)

GTFO Beasley. Disgraceful. Beat down the floor by ****ing Perkins.


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

Celtics making their 1st run. Hopefully it doesnt last as long as some of their other runs.


----------



## Ben (Nov 7, 2006)

I was expecting Bease to foul trying to do that miracle block...just the kind of thing he'd do


----------



## Ben (Nov 7, 2006)

This is so random, but imagine this team with Noah not Beasley

I'd love a team of Arroyo/Wade/Q/Amare/Noah next season, is it possible? Just a random thought during the commercials


----------



## Adam (Jan 28, 2003)

Wade's like those degenerate gamblers who can never stop when they're ahead and think they can beat the casino. If he keeps shooting those three's, carrying over from last game, he's going to miss 70% and only make 30% in the long run.


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

Wade2Q


----------



## Ben (Nov 7, 2006)

Joel The Beast Anthony with the two hander


----------



## Adam (Jan 28, 2003)

Perk just Kareem'd Haslem. Somebody stop this guy please.


----------



## Ben (Nov 7, 2006)

Lets have a run of our own plz


----------



## Ben (Nov 7, 2006)

Agreed with these commentators sucking, I just realised


----------



## BlackNRed (Feb 9, 2005)

rofl chalmers got hit in the face on that 3.


----------



## Ben (Nov 7, 2006)

Ive never heard of them before, but are they Celtics fans? They seem to be incredibly bias

(commentary team)


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

29-21 Celtics after 1

Bench has to step up now with Wade on the bench.


----------



## Adam (Jan 28, 2003)

Down 8, ****.

I don't even think that was a bad pass by Mario to Haslem. I think Haslem just didn't want the ball.


----------



## BlackNRed (Feb 9, 2005)

Celtics shooting 67%


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

FX™ said:


> Ive never heard of them before, but are they Celtics fans? They seem to be incredibly bias


The guys on NBAtv? That's the Celtics announcers. NBAtv doesnt have their own announcers so they just play the feed of the home team, which in this case is the Celtics.

Tommy Heinsohn is a former Celtic and without a doubt, the biggest homer in all of sports.


----------



## Wade County (Jun 22, 2003)

Gotta slow them down and make some shots of our own...can't let them get a double digit lead.


----------



## myst (Feb 22, 2006)

FX™ said:


> Ive never heard of them before, but are they Celtics fans? They seem to be incredibly bias
> 
> (commentary team)


They are the Celtics local announcers, like Eric and Tony is for us. They are incredibly biased, it's pretty much a joke. I would say they are worse then the crazy Hawks announcers from last year in the playoffs, remember that nutjob?


----------



## Ben (Nov 7, 2006)

Wade2Bease said:


> The guys on NBAtv? That's the Celtics announcers. NBAtv doesnt have their own announcers so they just play the feed of the home team, which in this case is the Celtics.
> 
> Tommy Heinsohn is a former Celtic and without a doubt, the biggest homer in all of sports.


Well, that'll explain why I think they're biased! Didn't realise NBATV was like that


----------



## Adam (Jan 28, 2003)

Haslem fumbles the ball AGAIN. WTF is with this guy. And JO sits to start the 2nd so he's probably done for the half.


----------



## PoetLaureate (Feb 8, 2009)

Heinsohn is a legendary homer, so don't be surprised if you find yourself getting infuriated many times. Anyway this game is not looking good, they seem to be one step ahead of us on all of our offensive plays (not a hard thing to do)


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

Come on UD. Gotta make that...


----------



## Wade County (Jun 22, 2003)

UD missing gimme's....aghhh


----------



## Ben (Nov 7, 2006)

Balls...stream has gone


----------



## myst (Feb 22, 2006)

Chalmers is a terrible passer


----------



## Wade County (Jun 22, 2003)

And there's the double digit lead....good god...pull your head in guys


----------



## PoetLaureate (Feb 8, 2009)

DEAR MARIO CHALMERS,

Never attempt to pass the ball inside for the rest of your career.

Love, 
Heat fans


----------



## Wade County (Jun 22, 2003)

Chalmers is just not a point guard. Not sure what he is, but it sure aint a PG.


----------



## Adam (Jan 28, 2003)

Yeah, that hodgepodge lineup got us about a minute and a half with Wade on the bench.

Haslem and JO did not come to play again so we're pretty much screwed.


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

No Wade. No Mike. No JO. Where the **** do you expect to get offense from?

Even though JO has sucked, he's still the 3rd best scoring option.


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

Wade2JO

God damn, Tony Allen was all over Wade there.


----------



## Wade County (Jun 22, 2003)

Also - Arroyo + Chalmers is NOT a good choice.

Can't pull that **** in a cutthroat game 5 Spo.


----------



## Adam (Jan 28, 2003)

Wade2Bease said:


> No Wade. No Mike. No JO. Where the **** do you expect to get offense from?
> 
> Even though JO has sucked, he's still the 3rd best scoring option.


Yeah, I don't know what the idea was with that lineup. At least he didn't stubbornly try to eek out 4 or 5 more minutes and just cut his losses. Old Spo would have stayed with that lineup until AT LEAST the 7 minutes mark.


----------



## Adam (Jan 28, 2003)

Chalmers shoot with his knee buckling. Moron. That's elementary school stuff.


----------



## PoetLaureate (Feb 8, 2009)

Dorell do you not know what a pumpfake is?


----------



## Ben (Nov 7, 2006)

JO you're really pissing me off


----------



## myst (Feb 22, 2006)

Did Rasheed just have a seizure on that dunk?


----------



## Adam (Jan 28, 2003)

Haslem fumbles another pass after refusing to roll or pop after the pick.


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

and1 by Mario. That was nice.


----------



## PoetLaureate (Feb 8, 2009)

Haslem has been just brutal this series on offense. This is like Joel levels of incompetency.


----------



## myst (Feb 22, 2006)

That is the only area Chalmers impresses me on, making crazy 3 point plays.


----------



## Wade County (Jun 22, 2003)

Rio and 1


----------



## BlackNRed (Feb 9, 2005)

Is it just me or does Haslem look freaking lethargic as hell? Wake up fool.


----------



## Wade County (Jun 22, 2003)

Haslem has been anaemic on offense this whole series.


----------



## Ben (Nov 7, 2006)

Boston have been turning it over like crazy


----------



## Ben (Nov 7, 2006)

Did we just offensive rebound the ball twice?!!! Madness


----------



## Adam (Jan 28, 2003)

At this point, I only want the bigs rebounding and setting screens. Only Arroyo, Wade, Chalmers, and Wright should be shooting. Very sparing post ups for JO but that's it.


----------



## myst (Feb 22, 2006)

What are the Celtics announcers saying about these last few calls?


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

Come on JO...


----------



## Ben (Nov 7, 2006)

...ffs Jermaine!!!!


----------



## BlackNRed (Feb 9, 2005)

Lmao at this announcer! Are you serious.

"Have the celtics taken a free throw yet?"

"They'll probably go through the whole half without taking a free throw I wonder how the league will deal with that one?"

"I'll tell ya this officiating is getting ridiculous."

How does this *** hat have a job.


----------



## Ben (Nov 7, 2006)

Announcers starting to piss me off to the brink of muting, even though I hate watching sport with no commentary


----------



## Adam (Jan 28, 2003)

Heinsohn is insufferable. How can the NBA allow him to work on a national broadcast?


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

What luck. JO gets a great block and the ball goes right back to Perkins.


----------



## Wade County (Jun 22, 2003)

35% from the field. Somebody MUST step up.


----------



## BlackNRed (Feb 9, 2005)

I seriously want to stab this guy in the throat. I have never seen such bias. If the Heat's guys acted like that i'd be embarrassed.


----------



## Adam (Jan 28, 2003)

Okay, we've seen enough Haslem. Let's try the other scrub PF for a few minutes please.


----------



## PoetLaureate (Feb 8, 2009)

Adam said:


> Okay, we've seen enough Haslem. Let's try the other scrub PF for a few minutes please.


Can we just let them both play at the same time? Since each is about half a PF I don't think Boston will complain.


----------



## Adam (Jan 28, 2003)

PoetLaureate said:


> Can we just let them both play at the same time? Since each is about half a PF I don't think Boston will complain.


Jor-El has been pretty damn good. I want more Jor-El.


----------



## Adam (Jan 28, 2003)

Perk traveled but they didn't call it, but Heinsohn doesn't complain about that because KG is shooting free throws.


----------



## Wade County (Jun 22, 2003)

Turnovers are killing us.


----------



## Wade County (Jun 22, 2003)

We cant make a dent in this lead.


----------



## Adam (Jan 28, 2003)

I don't understand this love affair with Haslem. We're going small just to play him? He sucks! Give me Jor-El.


----------



## PoetLaureate (Feb 8, 2009)

Look at us forcing these plays right into Boston's waiting hands


----------



## myst (Feb 22, 2006)

Pierce is a joke with his constant complaining and acting


----------



## Ben (Nov 7, 2006)

Kill my ears. Switching Chicago @ Cleveland on on the TV, I'll listen to that commentary whilst watching Heat


----------



## Wade County (Jun 22, 2003)

Here comes the Celtic make up calls. Better even out that free throw disparity, huh?


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

Time for Wade to become selfish.


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

nice drive by Wade. We finally got him the ball on the move.


----------



## Ben (Nov 7, 2006)

That layup by Wade was pretty


----------



## Wade County (Jun 22, 2003)

We need to initiate DWade 2006 and 2009 mode.


----------



## Floods (Oct 25, 2005)

Heated said:


> Lmao at this announcer! Are you serious.
> 
> "Have the celtics taken a free throw yet?"
> 
> ...


Because he works for the Celtics network, intended to be watched by Celtics fans. He never campaigned to be on NBATV. If it makes you feel any better, that banshee of a PA announcer you guys have gets on my nerves pretty good.



Heated said:


> I seriously want to stab this guy in the throat. I have never seen such bias. If the Heat's guys acted like that i'd be embarrassed.


No, you wouldn't give a **** and would probably be thinking 'hell ya!!1!' right along with them.


----------



## Ben (Nov 7, 2006)

What did the announcers say about that KG foul? lmao


----------



## myst (Feb 22, 2006)

Floods said:


> Because he works for the Celtics network, intended to be watched by Celtics fans. He never campaigned to be on NBATV. If it makes you feel any better, that banshee of a PA announcer you guys have gets on my nerves pretty good.


There's a difference. Tony is annoying. Tommy is a disgusting homer.


----------



## Adam (Jan 28, 2003)

Strong board by Beas.


----------



## Floods (Oct 25, 2005)

myst said:


> There's a difference. Tony is annoying. Tommy is a disgusting homer.


The target audience doesn't give a ****. Again, he never asked to have the feed on NBATV.


----------



## Adam (Jan 28, 2003)

Hey waddaya know, the Beas Jor-El lineup brings us back! Best lineup by far.


----------



## BlackNRed (Feb 9, 2005)

Floods said:


> Because he works for the Celtics network, intended to be watched by Celtics fans. He never campaigned to be on NBATV. If it makes you feel any better, that banshee of a PA announcer you guys have gets on my nerves pretty good.
> 
> 
> 
> No, you wouldn't give a **** and would probably be thinking 'hell ya!!1!' right along with them.


He's a joke and totally unprofessional. An announcer is supposed to be impartial or at least make an effort to be.


----------



## Ben (Nov 7, 2006)

Floods said:


> No, you wouldn't give a **** and would probably be thinking 'hell ya!!1!' right along with them.


Actually I imagine it's pretty annoying to have a biased commentator, even if it's for your team. But hey, I suppose you'll just reply with OMGZZZZZ11!!!!111!!!! TOMMY HEINSOHN IZ GAWD SO IT DUSNT MATTER WHAT HATERZZZ THING. CELTICS = TEH CHAMPZZZZ BCUZ THE ANNOUNCER SPURZ US ON!!1!







... 






...






...


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

OMG, Dorell with the worst dribbling exhibition I think i've ever seen. Took him 4 seconds to cross half court.

48-38 at the half


----------



## Daniels (Jan 24, 2009)

Heated said:


> He's a joke and totally unprofessional. An announcer is supposed to be impartial or at least make an effort to be.


No he's not. No hometown announcer is impartial. It bugs the hell out of me - no matter the team, but every announcer does it, and it seems to be part of the job description.


----------



## Adam (Jan 28, 2003)

Wade2Bease said:


> OMG, Dorell with the worst dribbling exhibition I think i've ever seen. Took him 4 seconds to cross half court.
> 
> 48-38 at the half


Did you like earlier when he was jumping like a ninja to catch Wade's pass?


----------



## Floods (Oct 25, 2005)

Heated said:


> He's a joke and totally unprofessional. An announcer is supposed to be impartial or at least make an effort to be.


Says who?

I repeat, the local audience (the guys who are the sole witnesses of 95+ percent of his work) does not care.



FX™;6265336 said:


> Actually I imagine it's pretty annoying to have a biased commentator, even if it's for your team. But hey, I suppose you'll just reply with OMGZZZZZ11!!!!111!!!! TOMMY HEINSOHN IZ GAWD SO IT DUSNT MATTER WHAT HATERZZZ THING. CELTICS = TEH CHAMPZZZZ!!1!


yeah, not having none of that here.-w2b


----------



## Wade County (Jun 22, 2003)

Down 10 at the half. Horrible offense, we simply need to do better than this.
You cant socre 38 in a half an expect to lead.

DWade's on pace for a Triple Double - but he needs to be more efficient.

Simply put, we need more from Beas and UD than 2 points combined. Horrible.


----------



## Floods (Oct 25, 2005)

Daniels said:


> No he's not. No hometown announcer is impartial. It bugs the hell out of me - no matter the team, but every announcer does it, and it seems to be part of the job description.


If it's a LOCAL announcer, WHO CARES?

I don't see what's so earthshattering about this.


----------



## Adam (Jan 28, 2003)

^Can we get an infraction on this guy for breaking site rules?


----------



## Floods (Oct 25, 2005)

Adam said:


> ^Can we get an infraction on this guy for breaking site rules?


Go right ahead.


----------



## BlackNRed (Feb 9, 2005)

Daniels said:


> No he's not. No hometown announcer is impartial. It bugs the hell out of me - no matter the team, but every announcer does it, and it seems to be part of the job description.


Uh no, not to that extent. This guy is by far the worst I've heard, and I've probably heart every teams local broadcast by now.

Floods, I'm sure it's difficult for you to understand that not everyone digs blind homerism, but it's true.

Now bounce out of the Heat forum.


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

JO is having his best game of the series. He's 2-7. Says a lot doesnt it?


----------



## Adam (Jan 28, 2003)

If Haslem keeps fumbling these passes were gonna have to sign and trade him to Oakland so he can hang out with the Ginn family.


----------



## Ben (Nov 7, 2006)

Whoa, what did he try calling me that was so bad? Must had touched a nerve by using his argument technique.


----------



## Ben (Nov 7, 2006)

Wade2Bease said:


> JO is having his best game of the series. He's 2-7. Says a lot doesnt it?


:whiteflag:


----------



## Floods (Oct 25, 2005)

Heated said:


> Floods, I'm sure it's difficult for you to understand that not everyone digs blind homerism, but it's true.


No, it's hard for me to understand why you would want another team's _*local*_ broadcaster fired, whom you only have to put up with as long as the Celtics are playing a home game shown on NBATV.

For a third time, the target audience doesn't care. Their take outweighs your take in this instance, since they're... well, the target audience.



> Now bounce out of the Heat forum.


Force me out.


----------



## Wade County (Jun 22, 2003)

More Jorel, less JO.

Wade needs to explode in the 3rd if we are gonna get back in this. 10pts is certaintly not insermountable....but weve got work to do...


----------



## Floods (Oct 25, 2005)

FX™;6265353 said:


> Whoa, what did he try calling me that was so bad? Must had touched a nerve by using his argument technique.


I called you out for making a retarded generalization, putting words in my mouth, and not coming close to understanding my post.

Still waiting for that infraction, guys.


----------



## Daniels (Jan 24, 2009)

Heated said:


> Uh no, not to that extent. This guy is by far the worst I've heard, and I've probably heart every teams local broadcast by now.
> 
> Floods, I'm sure it's difficult for you to understand that not everyone digs blind homerism, but it's true.
> 
> Now bounce out of the Heat forum.


Then you haven't heard Cleveland's announcers.


----------



## Adam (Jan 28, 2003)

^Can a mod oblige him? Any little bit that gets him to the ban limit is helpful.


----------



## Floods (Oct 25, 2005)

Adam said:


> ^Can a mod oblige him? Any little bit that gets him to the ban limit is helpful.


Why not you?


----------



## Ben (Nov 7, 2006)

Floods said:


> I called you out for making a retarded generalization, putting words in my mouth, and not coming close to understanding my post.


Oh right. So I did touch a nerve for using your argument technique?



Floods said:


> Still waiting for that infraction, guys.


Someone PM me with whatever it actually said and I'll give the infraction if it's worthy.


----------



## myst (Feb 22, 2006)

Floods said:


> No, it's hard for me to understand why you would want another team's _*local*_ broadcaster fired, whom you only have to put up with as long as the Celtics are playing a home game shown on NBATV.
> 
> For a third time, the target audience doesn't care. Their take outweighs your take in this instance, since they're... well, the target audience.


It's not that hard to understand. As a basketball fan you should have some respect for the game. I HATE when our announcers complain about a foul call that was legit. Unless you are just a blind homer that assumes your team never fouls, and always gets fouled there are going to be calls that go both ways. If your announcer is cheering for your team, that's normal, since he is around and watches them all the time. But Tommy is just ridiculous, anytime anything negative happens he acts like somebody stabbed a Celtic. So don't just say, "well it's for the local market." Thats a bull excuse. You should expect more out of the basketball "experts" you are forced to listen to 82+ times a year.


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

Floods said:


> No, it's hard for me to understand why you would want another team's _*local*_ broadcaster fired, whom you only have to put up with as long as the Celtics are playing a home game shown on NBATV.
> 
> For a third time, the target audience doesn't care. Their take outweighs your take in this instance, since they're... well, the target audience.


Heat fans not in South Florida have to watch the NBAtv broadcast. Obviously, they arent gonna like the Heinsohn homerism. And as this is the Heat board, they are complaining about it. Not hard to understand.


----------



## Adam (Jan 28, 2003)

I wish we would drop into a 1-2-2 zone with Wade roaming and laying off Rondo.

I don't want to see Haslem any more than 5 minutes in the second and that's only to spell Beasley after the 3rd quarter.

Jor-El needs to come in as soon as possible if JO doesn't come out blazing.


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

Enough with this bull**** about the announcers. 2nd half is about to start. Lets get back to talking about the game.


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

Wow, UD starts the 2nd half over Mike...


----------



## Adam (Jan 28, 2003)

Is this a ****ing joke? Haslem is starting?!


----------



## Wade County (Jun 22, 2003)

Spo...wow...you've officially lost me


----------



## Ben (Nov 7, 2006)

What a waste of a free £10 bet. **** you Spoelstra.


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

JO scores in the 2nd half! What a miracle.


----------



## Ben (Nov 7, 2006)

Whoa O'Neal has 7 points


----------



## PoetLaureate (Feb 8, 2009)

More Haslem is always the answer


----------



## Wade County (Jun 22, 2003)

So Mike is the scapegoat?

Not JO, whose sucked the entire series.

Not UD, who likewise has played pretty abysmal.

God this organisation pisses me off sometimes.


----------



## myst (Feb 22, 2006)

Somebody needs to knock the wind out of Allen, this is a joke. PJ Brown is rolling in his grave


----------



## Adam (Jan 28, 2003)

PoetLaureate said:


> More Haslem is always the answer


He just flew 2 feet off a head fake from Allen. Awesome.


----------



## Adam (Jan 28, 2003)

So, Spo's new lineup is -9 to start the 3rd and the game is pretty much over. Bring on free agency.


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

Wow, Ray Allen is on fire. Just too much fire power for us. 5 games in now and we still havent slowed any of the big 4 down.


----------



## BlackNRed (Feb 9, 2005)

Well this game is looking pretty much over. All that's left is to pray for some good FA signings in the offseason, and maybe Spoelstra to be fired.


----------



## myst (Feb 22, 2006)

Wade either has to give it all or just give up.


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

Boston has scored 17 points in the 1st 4:30 of this quarter. They scored 19 in the entire 2nd quarter.


----------



## Floods (Oct 25, 2005)

just leave it now, I can't be arsed and neither can any of the others. - FX™


----------



## Wade County (Jun 22, 2003)

Great call Spo. COTY right here.


----------



## Ben (Nov 7, 2006)

Down 19 in a deciding game of our future...hopefully doesn't leave Wade with too much of a sour mouth


----------



## myst (Feb 22, 2006)

Floods said:


> just leave it now, I can't be arsed and neither can any of the others. - FX™


I was on your side until I read your response to what I wrote. Just get out of here and write somewhere that people want to hear what you have to say.


----------



## Adam (Jan 28, 2003)

Maybe if JO and Haslem stuck in the post and didn't sit in the guards' laps we might be able to do something on offense. They need to just set screens, move the ball (catch it first please), and rebound.


----------



## Wade County (Jun 22, 2003)

I cant believe the vets get a free pass, yet Beas (who admittedly isnt having a good game) is benched...JO is like 8-400000 this series! are you kidding me!?


----------



## PoetLaureate (Feb 8, 2009)

Well, at least JO hasn't been an utter disaster tonight. Only partially.


----------



## PoetLaureate (Feb 8, 2009)

MB30 said:


> I cant believe the vets get a free pass, yet Beas (who admittedly isnt having a good game) is benched...JO is like 8-400000 this series! are you kidding me!?


Heat culture


----------



## Floods (Oct 25, 2005)

myst said:


> I was on your side until I read your response to what I wrote. Just get out of here and write somewhere that people want to hear what you have to say.


Well it wasn't necessarily directed at you, just a general message about how useless it is to ***** and moan about broadcasters. But go ahead and pout anyway, if you want.


----------



## Floods (Oct 25, 2005)

MB30 said:


> I cant believe the vets get a free pass, yet Beas (who admittedly isnt having a good game) is benched...JO is like 8-400000 this series! are you kidding me!?


He shouldn't even be in the league anymore. It's incredible how bad he's become. He doesn't do anything.


----------



## myst (Feb 22, 2006)

Ray picks up his 4th! We have a chance now


----------



## Adam (Jan 28, 2003)

Spo has a decent excuse though. He's going to claim that he wanted Mike to head the offense between the 3rd and 4th when Wade would take his rest.

Would have liked to have seen the Jor-El + Beas lineup more as that was working.


----------



## Wade County (Jun 22, 2003)

Floods, GTFO of this thread if all you're gonna do is continue this pointless argument.


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

Nice run here to cut it from 19 to 13. Gotta keep it up.


----------



## Floods (Oct 25, 2005)

Floods said:


> just leave it now, I can't be arsed and neither can any of the others. - FX™


That's good, edit a post that had zero personal attacks and zero offensive material. Epic mod power trip right here.


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

Jo Jo Jo....


----------



## BlackNRed (Feb 9, 2005)

Now he's complaining about a clear charge with the rest of the Celtics. Awesome =/


----------



## Wade County (Jun 22, 2003)

Why do we continue to feed brick-machine O'Neal?


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

Wade 333333

Deficit back down to 10


----------



## myst (Feb 22, 2006)

10 points! Keep it up!


----------



## Adam (Jan 28, 2003)

Wade three gets us back to where we started! Down 10.


----------



## Ben (Nov 7, 2006)

Imagine if the rumours had been true and Boston had traded away Allen...we wouldn't have got absolutely murdered by the guy


----------



## BlackNRed (Feb 9, 2005)

Last ditch effort. Wade attempt to take this game over in the 4th.


----------



## PoetLaureate (Feb 8, 2009)

Adam said:


> Spo has a decent excuse though. He's going to claim that he wanted Mike to head the offense between the 3rd and 4th when Wade would take his rest.
> 
> Would have liked to have seen the Jor-El + Beas lineup more as that was working.


I completely agree with this, except it should have extended to the whole season. If you had given me the choice of fake starter who sits out 4th quarters or leader of the 2nd unit, the second would probably be better for the team and for his development.


----------



## Ben (Nov 7, 2006)

Lets just hope he doesn't get carried away and throw 3s all the time


----------



## myst (Feb 22, 2006)

3!!!!!!!


----------



## Ben (Nov 7, 2006)

MB30 said:


> Floods, GTFO of this thread if all you're gonna do is continue this pointless argument.





Floods said:


> That's good, edit a post that had zero personal attacks and zero offensive material. Epic mod power trip right here.


The MB30 post explains why I edited it. Just post about the game now. It's pointless.


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

Wade 333333 again!

it'll be reviewed though


----------



## Adam (Jan 28, 2003)

Wow, Wade with a terrible shot but it goes. Down to 7!


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

That's definitely a 3 on the replay.


----------



## Ben (Nov 7, 2006)

FX™ said:


> Lets just hope he doesn't get carried away and throw 3s all the time


Thats why he's the NBA player, and I am not.


----------



## Adam (Jan 28, 2003)

Wade avoided him. That wasn't an offensive foul. Should have been a no call. Or a yellow card for flopping.


----------



## myst (Feb 22, 2006)

2-3 zone


----------



## Wade County (Jun 22, 2003)

Wade offensive. Damn.

He's hot though, good sign.


----------



## PoetLaureate (Feb 8, 2009)

Holy crap, this is winnable


----------



## Adam (Jan 28, 2003)

Looked like Chalmers had a toe on the line.

I wish Wade was not resting.


----------



## PoetLaureate (Feb 8, 2009)

Chalmers offensive foul but at least he's being aggressive


----------



## myst (Feb 22, 2006)

6 points, man, what a come back. I have faith! lol


----------



## Ben (Nov 7, 2006)

Definitely winnable if we get Wade going even more


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

71-65 after 3

Great run to end the quarter

Need Wade to be Superman again and our D to be as good as possible.


----------



## BlackNRed (Feb 9, 2005)

Lets Go Heat


----------



## Adam (Jan 28, 2003)

That's just bad offensive discipline by Mario and that comes from practice. You can't start your move with 9 secs left then slow down. That's why we get all those shot clock violations.


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

Adam said:


> Looked like Chalmers had a toe on the line.
> 
> I wish Wade was not resting.


I like the rest. He'll get a good 10 minutes of real time rest. Hopefully that's enough for him to not cramp up.


----------



## Wade County (Jun 22, 2003)

Winnable. Long shot - but winnable atleast


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

Wade and1!


----------



## myst (Feb 22, 2006)

DWADE!!! And1


----------



## PoetLaureate (Feb 8, 2009)

Lets GOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOO


----------



## Wade County (Jun 22, 2003)

DWade time baby! and [email protected]


----------



## BlackNRed (Feb 9, 2005)

Dwyane Mutha funkin WADE


----------



## Adam (Jan 28, 2003)

Wade2Bease said:


> I like the rest. He'll get a good 10 minutes of real time rest. Hopefully that's enough for him to not cramp up.


Damn, he's dribbling an insane amount to start the 4th. We need a timeout or he's going to gas at this pace.


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

3 point game...


----------



## Wade County (Jun 22, 2003)

Damn Ray Ray answers


----------



## Floods (Oct 25, 2005)

Hey look, the March Celtics are here.


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

wtf? He never touched the ball?


----------



## BlackNRed (Feb 9, 2005)

horribly play Joel.


----------



## myst (Feb 22, 2006)

Yes, Ray with his 5th!! That's huge

Best case, Ray stays in and gets a quick foul.


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

Almost a make up call right there. Didnt see Allen touch Wade.


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

Horrible D by UD there..


----------



## PoetLaureate (Feb 8, 2009)

How do you let Fat Mamba own you like that


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

Come on Wade. 

Gonna blow his big comeback with dumb mistakes.


----------



## BlackNRed (Feb 9, 2005)

They are blowing it.


----------



## Wade County (Jun 22, 2003)

Come on guys, we're so close...


----------



## Wade County (Jun 22, 2003)

Still cant believe we havent seen Mike since the 2nd quarter.


----------



## PoetLaureate (Feb 8, 2009)

Its not even close right now, Big Baby is better than either of our PFs. If only we had someone who could carve out space like that.


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

Mario with a big J


----------



## PoetLaureate (Feb 8, 2009)

Ray Allen left alone again


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

Never leave Ray Allen...


----------



## Wade County (Jun 22, 2003)

How is Ray getting this open? ugh

Dorell nuking our comeback bid


----------



## PoetLaureate (Feb 8, 2009)

Holy **** Mario Chalmers can you be more out of control lol


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

JO in. Come on JO. Now is the time to finally step up.


----------



## Adam (Jan 28, 2003)

Ugh, JO is back.


----------



## BlackNRed (Feb 9, 2005)

Oh no, O'neal coming back in. No need to forfeit Spo.


----------



## Wade County (Jun 22, 2003)

JO = burning sensation to my eyes


----------



## Adam (Jan 28, 2003)

Back where we started the 2nd half: down 10.


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

Damn, they just have too many weapons while we have just Wade.


----------



## BlackNRed (Feb 9, 2005)

Poor Wade. This team is such a disgrace.


----------



## Wade County (Jun 22, 2003)

They're just shooting too well from the field. 10% is a lot to make up.

Oh, and of course the free throw disparity is practically nil now


----------



## PoetLaureate (Feb 8, 2009)

Its not really his fault but its funny how JO comes in and its instant failure.

The big 4 have been playing at championship level all series, especially Garnett who has been draining jumpers nonstop since game 1.


----------



## PoetLaureate (Feb 8, 2009)

Too predictable, deny the ball to Wade and Haslem will make some silly drive.


----------



## BlackNRed (Feb 9, 2005)

"Haslem... just wants to give it right back to Wade"

That quote sums up this series.


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

That's game...


----------



## Adam (Jan 28, 2003)

Wade2Bease said:


> That's game...


Agreed. Bring on free agency.


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

PoetLaureate said:


> Its not really his fault but its funny how JO comes in and its instant failure.
> 
> The big 4 have been playing at championship level all series, especially Garnett who has been draining jumpers nonstop since game 1.


Yup, they've just taken turns taking over games. You hope to stop a couple of them down, but we havent been able to slow any of them.


----------



## Wade County (Jun 22, 2003)

I still dont understand how we can bench our 2nd leading scorer for 3 quarters...I mean, honestly...


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

I know everyone talks about Tom Thibodeau and his defensie game plan, but their offense is just as good. It obviously helps to have that big 4, but the movement on each possession is just nice to watch.


----------



## Adam (Jan 28, 2003)

MB30 said:


> I still dont understand how we can bench our 2nd leading scorer for 3 quarters...I mean, honestly...


Intangibles. :|


----------



## myst (Feb 22, 2006)

****ing****


----------



## Wade County (Jun 22, 2003)

I cant wait to hear Spo's reasoning on this one...i just dont get it


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

nice work, JoRel.


----------



## PoetLaureate (Feb 8, 2009)

Its funny because he won't even dare bring in Beasley now, when the team needs one last desperate push on offense. Season on the line, down 11? Joel + UD it is. Although no offense to Joel, he has done his job 100% this entire series.


----------



## Wade County (Jun 22, 2003)

Spo - you suck.


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

Not playing Mike for the entire 2nd half, of the most important game of the season, says it all. 

I see this as the biggest sign yet that Mike wont be here next season.


----------



## myst (Feb 22, 2006)

11 points, 2:35 left, do or die.

Edit: and1 for wade. 

8 or 9, 2:29 left


----------



## Jace (Sep 26, 2005)

Sorry Ive missed this thread, but did Beasley really need to be benched for the remainder of the season? Its just overkill. He wasnt playing that bad, and Haslem has not been any good either. They really over-punish the kid.

****ty end to a somewhat surprising season..


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

Wade with the and1.


----------



## PoetLaureate (Feb 8, 2009)

Small bit of hope still remaining

Nevermind, Ray Allen is too good


----------



## myst (Feb 22, 2006)

How many times have I said it. Punch him (Ray) in the ****ing gut and we would have won the series


big 3 mario!


----------



## Wade County (Jun 22, 2003)

Pretty much W2M - sad as it is to say. 

Beas is as good as gone.


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

This is Mario's best game all season.


----------



## myst (Feb 22, 2006)

foul rondo!


----------



## Jace (Sep 26, 2005)

Speaking of our front court, Jorel has really impressed me, turning around my opinion of him.


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

WTF Wade? We've gotten absolutely nothing inside all series long, and you try that play now?


----------



## myst (Feb 22, 2006)

Our basketball IQ is terrible. We would be a better team with me on the court!


----------



## PoetLaureate (Feb 8, 2009)

If Beas is gone, the Heat sure have done a good job torpedoing his value by benching him for the second half of the biggest game of the year.


----------



## Ben (Nov 7, 2006)

Bring Magloire on and just get him to lay the smacketh down on all these candy asses.


----------



## PoetLaureate (Feb 8, 2009)

Game is over, watch Spo insert Beasley in now.


----------



## myst (Feb 22, 2006)

Good season fellas. Now an exciting summer is here


----------



## Wade County (Jun 22, 2003)

Im literally dumbfounded...

Bring on 2010 I guess...


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

MB30 said:


> I cant wait to hear Spo's reasoning on this one...i just dont get it


He'll say what he's been saying all season "You know there was a time where I was about to insert him back in the game, but..."

then will come up with an excuse that fits with what happened in the game. Something like how they made a run right before and decided to stick with that group.


----------



## PoetLaureate (Feb 8, 2009)

It was fun. Time to debate Amare/Bosh for 9 weeks.


----------



## Adam (Jan 28, 2003)

myst said:


> Good season fellas. Now an exciting summer is here


Yep. This has been three years in the making.

Beasley is gone if we can convince two max players to sign with us. He will get flipped to a team under the cap for a second rounder so we basically dump his salary to sign the 2nd guy.


----------



## Wade County (Jun 22, 2003)

Watch Beasley explode once he leaves us - id put $$$ on it.


----------



## PoetLaureate (Feb 8, 2009)

I may be alone on this, but I think the Celtics are going to give the Cavs one hell of a fight. They did not look old at all this series.


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

PoetLaureate said:


> It was fun. Time to debate Amare/Bosh for 9 weeks.


No debate for me. The 1st one to agree to sign with us, I'll take 


I dont know what will be a worse feeling. This feeling after losing this series, or the every day stress of each and every rumor that we'll be hearing about Wade, Bosh, Amare, and all other free agents..


----------



## Adam (Jan 28, 2003)

PoetLaureate said:


> I may be alone on this, but I think the Celtics are going to give the Cavs one hell of a fight. They did not look old at all this series.


I agree. Some people are hammering us treating us like they did when they predicted us to miss the playoffs, but I think we were a legit 47 win team and the Celtics beat us.


----------



## Dwyane Wade (Oct 12, 2004)

Good season, this team really isn't that good, so I'm not necesisarly upset, I really didn't have high expectations
for this team. Boston was clearly the better team, weathered the storms when they needed to.. Let's wish we can land Bosh or Amare as well as retain Wade


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

PoetLaureate said:


> I may be alone on this, but I think the Celtics are going to give the Cavs one hell of a fight. They did not look old at all this series.


Rondo will have to be even better against them. Cause they have more pieces to allow whoever is guarding him to rome around.

But if Wade had this big of a series with no help, I cant imagine what Lebron will do to them with all his help.


----------



## Ben (Nov 7, 2006)

Please get Noah for Beasley somehow. Get that heart next to Wade and Amare.


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

Wade2Bease said:


> He'll say what he's been saying all season "You know there was a time where I was about to insert him back in the game, but..."
> 
> then will come up with an excuse that fits with what happened in the game. Something like how they made a run right before and decided to stick with that group.


"Every time I was about to put him back in, we went on a little run..."

I got him word for word :laugh: 


:whiteflag:


----------



## Adam (Jan 28, 2003)

Wade2Bease said:


> "Every time I was about to put him back in, we went on a little run..."
> 
> I got him word for word :laugh:
> 
> ...


Is it really a run if you bring in Haslem and the lead balloons from 10 to 20 and then you cut it down to 14?


----------



## PoetLaureate (Feb 8, 2009)

Wade2Bease said:


> Rondo will have to be even better against them. Cause they have more pieces to allow whoever is guarding him to rome around.
> 
> But if Wade had this big of a series with no help, I cant imagine what Lebron will do to them with all his help.


Now that I think about it, Allen was the MVP of this series. It's entirely possible that the percentages even out next series and he shoots terribly. We didn't even make them pay for their totally paper thin bench. Haha I guess I am going to flip flop on my previous opinion, but the big 4 are going to have to play at the same awesome level to have a chance against the Cavs.


----------



## Ben (Nov 7, 2006)

LMAO @ that. Spo please **** off.


----------



## Wade County (Jun 22, 2003)

Exactly. UD was like -9 on the floor. Wade goes on a tear...suddenly he's +1. Not like he contributed anything to the run but miss open J's and some rebounds.

Spo's an idiot. Absolute idiot.


----------



## Jace (Sep 26, 2005)

Spo is so full of ****. Talking up our resilience for making it a game after being down 21. How about making it a series. Eat ****.


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

FX™ said:


> Please get Noah for Beasley somehow. Get that heart next to Wade and Amare.


Yeah, that aint happening


----------



## Jace (Sep 26, 2005)

Wade2Bease said:


> He'll say what he's been saying all season "You know there was a time where I was about to insert him back in the game, but..."
> 
> then will come up with an excuse that fits with what happened in the game. Something like how they made a run right before and decided to stick with that group.


Nailed it. Lol.


----------



## PoetLaureate (Feb 8, 2009)

Wade2Bease gets a gold star


----------



## Ben (Nov 7, 2006)

Beasley could've just stood there on-court, and contributed more to those runs. At least he wouldn't have shot bricks. I love Haslem, but he was bad tonight, real bad. Not his fault he stayed on so long though. 

A lot of username changes are going down this summer.


----------



## Dwyane Wade (Oct 12, 2004)

FX™ said:


> Beasley could've just stood there on-court, and contributed more to those runs. At least he wouldn't have shot bricks. I love Haslem, but he was bad tonight, real bad. Not his fault he stayed on so long though.
> 
> A lot of username changes are going down this summer.


Along with a lot of Ulcers devolping..


----------



## Ben (Nov 7, 2006)

Wade2Bease said:


> Yeah, that aint happening


Yup. You watching Cavs/Chicago? Noah gives the type of heart, hustle and intensity that if Beasley gave it, he would be the key to us winning or losing. 

I dunno what's wrong with the kid. He just doesn't seem to want it. I know Spo must knock his confidence, but he should be at least trying to prove his doubters wrong.


----------



## Wade County (Jun 22, 2003)

Jermaine ended the series with:

4.2 ppg
5.6 rpg
1.0 apg
2.0 bpg
0.8 spg
3/7ft = 43%
9/44fg = 20%
23.2mpg

Good riddance, Jermaine. You were pathetic.

Oh, and lets not forget the indominatable, intangible one Udonis Haslem:

6.0ppg
7.4rpg
4/6ft = 66%
13/37fg = 35%
28.4mpg

Look, UD, I got mad respect for you for being our 'chip winning PF...but you flat out sucked ***.


----------



## Adam (Jan 28, 2003)

FX™ said:


> Yup. You watching Cavs/Chicago? Noah gives the type of heart, hustle and intensity that if Beasley gave it, he would be the key to us winning or losing.
> 
> I dunno what's wrong with the kid. He just doesn't seem to want it. I know Spo must knock his confidence, but he should be at least trying to prove his doubters wrong.


Nah, he's probably done. We gave him the motive last year to kill his career (benching him) and then he committed the murder. Good luck to him wherever he lands but he's done here.


----------



## PoetLaureate (Feb 8, 2009)

Spoelstra's lack of logic is infuriating. The entire year he has rigidly stuck to his rotations no matter what. Now in an elimination game he doesn't put Beasley in because the team is having a nice little short term run? If he was consistent with that logic, Beasley would have gotten a lot more 4th quarter minutes and Wade would have never sat the beginning of the 4th quarter.

On Beasley, I'm completely indifferent to him now. I think our coaching staff has failed to put him in a position to succeed at the expense of short term winning. At the same time, there are a lot of traits I don't like about him. He is way too soft around the rim and just seems too cool for school most of the time. Dudes like Magloire who never play are jumping off the bench to cheer on their teammates on and Beas is ALWAYS sitting there just looking around. I'm not quite sure he has the motor (ugh) to succeed. Is this caused by the coaching staff killing his confidence? Maybe, but it doesn't matter anymore. If he is traded and blows up on another team I will be happy because I really like him and hope he gets a fair shot to do well. If he stays, I'll be happy and welcome another offseason of work and growing into his body, hopefully making him stronger around the rim.


----------



## Adam (Jan 28, 2003)

PoetLaureate said:


> Spoelstra's lack of logic is infuriating. The entire year he has rigidly stuck to his rotations no matter what. Now in an elimination game he doesn't put Beasley in because the team is having a nice little short term run? If he was consistent with that logic, Beasley would have gotten a lot more 4th quarter minutes and Wade would have never sat the beginning of the 4th quarter.
> 
> On Beasley, I'm completely indifferent to him now. I think our coaching staff has failed to put him in a position to succeed at the expense of short term winning. At the same time, there are a lot of traits I don't like about him. He is way too soft around the rim and just seems too cool for school most of the time. Dudes like Magloire who never play are jumping off the bench to cheer on their teammates on and Beas is ALWAYS sitting there just looking around. I'm not quite sure he has the *motor* (ugh) to succeed. Is this caused by the coaching staff killing his confidence? Maybe, but it doesn't matter anymore. If he is traded and blows up on another team I will be happy because I really like him and hope he gets a fair shot to do well. If he stays, I'll be happy and welcome another offseason of work and growing into his body, hopefully making him stronger around the rim.


...Jeff Ireland?


----------



## Ben (Nov 7, 2006)

I'm going to start a free agency thread now, because I have a lot of questions that need answering.


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

FX™ said:


> A lot of username changes are going down this summer.


The curse will then continue.

Wade2Odom- Odom is traded
Wade2Shaq- Shaq is traded
Wade2Matrix- matrix is traded
Wade2Bease- Mike is traded?

mg:


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

Adam said:


> ...Jeff Ireland?


Speaking of him, did anyone see what he had to apologize for today? :laugh:


----------



## Wade County (Jun 22, 2003)

I'll be sad to see Mike go. I've been a staunch supporter of his and feel he can really flourish given the right situation...however, that's clearly not here.


----------



## Adam (Jan 28, 2003)

Wade2Bease said:


> The curse will then continue.
> 
> Wade2Odom- Odom is traded
> Wade2Shaq- Shaq is traded
> ...


We need to know if you've been in contact with Eddie Jones. You may be host to contagious jinx. I love you man but I don't want to catch anything...


----------



## Ben (Nov 7, 2006)

Wade2Bease said:


> The curse will then continue.
> 
> Wade2Odom- Odom is traded
> Wade2Shaq- Shaq is traded
> ...


Just make sure you don't put Wade2Amare/Wade2Bosh or especially not Wade2LeBron!!


----------



## Adam (Jan 28, 2003)

Wade2Bease said:


> Speaking of him, did anyone see what he had to apologize for today? :laugh:


Wow, I already thought he was classless but now I think even less of him.


----------



## sknydave (Apr 27, 2006)

well.. at least it should be an interesting off-season...


----------



## PoetLaureate (Feb 8, 2009)

Wade2Diawara


----------



## Wade County (Jun 22, 2003)

Wade2Spo


----------



## PoetLaureate (Feb 8, 2009)

MB30 said:


> Wade2Spo


you win


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

Wade- "I'll tell you one thing, this will be my last 1st round exit. I'll tell you that much."


----------



## Ben (Nov 7, 2006)

W2B, I know this is a cheeky request, but hey ho. 

http://d.yimg.com/a/p/sp/getty/ea/f...85a04b88-getty-98257401ib002_celtics_heat.jpg

I don't suppose you could resize that sound that it is 175 pixels wide, so it comes out nice and smooth like yours? 

No need to do it if you don't want.


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

MB30 said:


> Wade2Spo


:greatjob:


----------



## Wade County (Jun 22, 2003)

Surely im not alone in hoping Riles SVG's Spo, except rather than 'take a vacation' - hang him upside down outside of AAA and burn him as an effigy to the basketball gods.

Sadistic..maybe..but im ****ing pissed!


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

Adam said:


> Wow, I already thought he was classless but now I think even less of him.


I dont know how Dez Bryant held back at that point. 

Wade just made it clear. He is gonna wait and see who Riles is able to sign before making his decision.


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

FX™;6265692 said:


> W2B, I know this is a cheeky request, but hey ho.
> 
> http://d.yimg.com/a/p/sp/getty/ea/f...85a04b88-getty-98257401ib002_celtics_heat.jpg
> 
> ...


edit- I see you did it already 

I did it already so pick one of these if you want 

http://i44.tinypic.com/5vypgw.jpg


----------



## Ben (Nov 7, 2006)

Wade2Bease said:


> edit- I see you did it already
> 
> I did it already so pick one of these if you want
> 
> http://i44.tinypic.com/5vypgw.jpg


Well that's just the pic in it's blurry nature, cos of the forum automatic resize. Umm, just the Lighter version if that's possible?


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

FX™;6265726 said:


> Well that's just the pic in it's blurry nature, cos of the forum automatic resize. Umm, just the Lighter version if that's possible?


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

Adam said:


> We're pretty much all watching this on our computers so let's fill this thread up. Could be the last game of the season.


And we did :baseldance:

Only last season's game 7 thread vs the Hawks and for some weird reason, last season's OT game in Sacramento had more posts than this one.


----------



## myst (Feb 22, 2006)

This is for Floods, even Simmons, the biggest Boston homer there is knows Tommy Heinsohn is a joke.

"sportsguy33: Is everyone enjoying Tommy Heinsohn's objective analysis tonight?"


----------



## Wade County (Jun 22, 2003)

I wanna give props to Rio tonight. He actually did a pretty good job this series, barring the stupid turnovers that plagued our team.


----------



## myst (Feb 22, 2006)

MB30 said:


> I wanna give props to Rio tonight. He actually did a pretty good job this series, barring the stupid turnovers that plagued our team.


Scoring wise, yes. Defense and passing? Terrible.


----------



## Wade County (Jun 22, 2003)

^ Fair point. I said before I dont think Rio is a PG. He wasnt in college, and he isnt now.


----------



## Ben (Nov 7, 2006)

Wade2Bease said:


>


Thanks a lot. For future reference, what program/site do you use, and is it free? 



MB30 said:


> I wanna give props to Rio tonight. He actually did a pretty good job this series, barring the stupid turnovers that plagued our team.


Agreed. Probably his best game all year.

I still can't get over how Jermaine O'Neal played. He was just useless all series. 9/44 FG right? That's ****ing atrocious. He could've at least made up for it with his rebounding, but no, aside from the 1st game where he got 9 rebounds, he was useless there too.


----------



## Ben (Nov 7, 2006)

MB30 said:


> ^ Fair point. I said before I dont think Rio is a PG. He wasnt in college, and he isnt now.


But, what is he? I agree he's not really a PG...but he doesn't fit anywhere else.


----------



## Wade County (Jun 22, 2003)

Well, he has to play PG/SG. It doesnt really matter which one, itll be about matchups. 

I think he still fits best as that energy/3pt bomber off the bench in the Daniel Gibson/Damon Jones role...but he's gotta get that stroke right.

Amazing how he degressed this season. Here's hoping its just a sophomore slump and he can come back energized to earn back a starting spot.


----------



## Smithian (Apr 3, 2006)

MB30 said:


> Well, he has to play PG/SG. It doesnt really matter which one, itll be about matchups.
> 
> I think he still fits best as that energy/3pt bomber off the bench in the Daniel Gibson/Damon Jones role...but he's gotta get that stroke right.
> 
> Amazing how he degressed this season. Here's hoping its just a sophomore slump and he can come back energized to earn back a starting spot.


He'll come back better. Sophomore slump from hell. Has to really improve running the offense, but has very good defensive potential.


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

FX™ said:


> Thanks a lot. For future reference, what program/site do you use, and is it free?


Adobe Photoshop CS4. Its free if you can find it somewhere to download online :grinning:


----------



## Smithian (Apr 3, 2006)

Smithian said:


> Who's willing?


No one stepped up...


----------

